# Centre caps



## blm70 (Apr 18, 2014)

The ones on mine were looking a bit tired so I did some searching and found these which are claimed to be OEM Audi parts.

Placed an order on 22/2 and they arrived from China a few days ago.

Decent packaging and each cap even had a clear protective film around the circumference. Did a side-by-side comparison with my originals and they are identical, even down to the Audi logo and part numbers stamped on the reverse.

Fitting was simples and they look so much better. Shame about the scuff marks on the wheels..

Old/new images attached.


----------



## karlos123 (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks mate, just this second ordered some! They look great, and a bargain.

Cheers for the heads up! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## blm70 (Apr 18, 2014)

No worries, I'm sure you'll be happy with them


----------



## Rich2508 (Aug 28, 2016)

Bought some last year, very happy with them.


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

Are these "OEM" caps actually the equivalent to a "genuine" Swiss Made Rolex, for £150 and available from China or are they actually the real deal?

Reason I ask is that I purchased some caps online for my 3.2 wheels a couple of years back and considering how long they lasted before deteriorating, they definitely weren't OEM!


----------



## blm70 (Apr 18, 2014)

All 4 were ~£20 posted from China.

Before I bought them I searched for 'genuine' Audi caps and found these for example. Now I couldn't personally justify dropping £170+ on four caps as my originals were fine, just a bit tired. However, £20 was much more palatable, and if they do start to deteriorate/peel etc. then I'll either get them (or my originals) resprayed.

I would assume they are copies (like much of what comes out of China), albeit very good and adjust my expectations accordingly 

HTH


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

For £20 they're defo with a punt to test longevity. Scruffy Second hand caps sell for around the same price just for one.


----------



## Garys-TT (Jan 8, 2017)

Cheers - just ordered some as mine are tired around the edge


----------



## karlos123 (Jul 13, 2015)

Mine came yesterday, took 2 weeks, so quicker than I thought. They look great, well surprised ! well happy and a bargain, havent fitted them yet but im sure they will be ok.

Good spot!


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

..........i have 2 of these in the 'shed'

clearing out the garage and other outbuildings is always interesting, lol


----------



## old225chap (Mar 21, 2015)

They are great value but can I suggest spraying with some good clear laquer on the ally while its nice and fresh. Mine didn`t like the winter at all.


----------



## Old Les (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi

I am looking for some new centre caps and these look really good.
However I am a bit confused, it states OD as 146 mm, as do most of the ones I've seen advertised. However mine measures 154mm overall dia, am I missing something here!!!

Cheers

Les


----------



## LesRSV (Jul 5, 2017)

Have you got original 9 spoke wheels? The genuine Audi caps are 146mm diameter. I fitted a set of the aftermarket ones and they are actually quite good.


----------



## Old Les (Dec 18, 2018)

93C536A36375.jpeg[/attachment]

Hi

Yes to my knowledge the wheels are standard 9 spoke, certainly look it. How can I tell, any identification markings?

Thanks

Les


----------



## Old Les (Dec 18, 2018)

Have taken cap off and looked at wheel.

There are two sets of 5 mounting holes, at different pcd's. Suspect that's not standard. In all other aspects the wheels look absolutely standard.

Car is 54 reg and these wheels have been on for at least 10 years, can't think why they would have been changed.

Why is nothing ever straight forward!!

Les


----------



## Rich2508 (Aug 28, 2016)

I have had a set of these China ones for two years now and still really happy with them.


----------



## LesRSV (Jul 5, 2017)

Old Les said:


> There are two sets of 5 mounting holes, at different pcd's. Suspect that's not standard


I would say that with two sets of mounting holes (5x100 5x112?) the wheels must be aftermarket and the caps don't look quite the same as genuine type.Are they 18" wheels? as for a 54 plate the ride hight seems a little high,would think it should be 350mm hub centre to arch for that year. :?


----------



## Old Les (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi

Think I agree wheels look like aftermarket, although not sure why as they would have been replaced when car was only 4 years old, current ones been on for 10 years.

The 9 spoke design does look just like the genuine Audi.

Yes I spotted that the caps don't look quite the same.

Was planning to get wheels refurbished as looking rather tatty but not if can't get caps! Other alternative would be to get new wheels !!!

Wheels are 18", tyres 225/40 - 18

Any idea what make the wheels can be?

Dimension from wheel centre to arch is 360mm rear and 365 front. All springs were replaced about 3 or 4 months ago, car done very few miles since so guess could settle down.

Les


----------



## LesRSV (Jul 5, 2017)

Sorry, cant help with the make of wheels,perhaps someone with more knowledge of the TT will know.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, OEM 9 spoke, with cap removed.








Hoggy.


----------



## Old Les (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi

Here is picture of my wheel, looks very similar to OEM apart from dual mounting holes.

Wheels badly in need of refurb.
As caps non standard then can paint them and fit Audi sticker to centre, if can find right size of 95mm. Found some at 90mm which might be ok.

Les


----------

